# Programmas / Software >  Shēmu simulācija

## marizo

Kāda programma ērtāk un vienkāršāk lietojama shēmu simulācijai?   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Pats esmu izmantojis Electronic Workbench 5.Diezgan vienkārša lietošanā.Vienkārši uzzīmē shēmu un testē.Ir tur iekšā virtuālais oscils,ģeneratori,citādi mēraparāti tā ka uzreiz var mērīt visus (vai gandrīz visus) uzzīmētās shēmas parametrus.

----------


## marizo

Pa brīvdienām uzinstalēju Electronics Workbench Multisim 9. Īsti nebija laika pētīt, bet tur bija piemēri ar PIC mikrokontrolleriem, shēmu simulācija ar ASM programmu. Varbūt kāds ir lietojis šo programmu un var pastāstīt, cik nopietna ir tā PIC simulācija.

----------


## abergs

Piciem lietoju PROTEUS6.9sp4.Viss kopā: shemu zīmēšana,plašu zīmēšana,simulācija,iespējams sajūgt ar MPLAB.
Salīdzināt nevaru, jo citas neesmu lietojis.

----------


## Armando

Electronic Workbench 5, diezgan gruuti lietojama. 
Varbuut veel ir kaada proga, primitiivaaka iesaaceejiem  ::  :P

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Kāda programma ērtāk un vienkāršāk lietojama shēmu simulācijai?


 googlee
circuit simulation free software

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

esmu lietojis 5spice simulacijas progu.
diezgan svakas iespejas, bet tur ir visi opampi un kondensatori un vel visadi sudi un jasaka, ka tadiem vinekarsiem darbiniem tiri eleganta.
citas nesmu lietojis..  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> esmu lietojis 5spice simulacijas progu.
> diezgan svakas iespejas, bet tur ir visi opampi un kondensatori un vel visadi sudi un jasaka, ka tadiem vinekarsiem darbiniem tiri eleganta.
> citas nesmu lietojis.. 
> Beefs


 Es arii lietoju 5 spici, ko tik nesimuleeju - filtrus, generatorus, pastiprinaataajus utt, ja ko nevar nosimuleet, tad apmaanam datorprogrammu un simuleejam...

----------

